# Price of meat?



## DrMoriarty (29 Aug 2007)

I've just paid €600 for eight legs of venison.

Does anyone else think that's two deer?


----------



## mf1 (29 Aug 2007)

Check for signs of butchering. Otherwise it might be a rip off.

Dear, Dear. 

mf


----------



## Caveat (29 Aug 2007)

At the risk of stating the old & obvious; young chickens I believe, are going cheap.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Aug 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> I've just paid €600 for eight legs of venison.
> 
> Does anyone else think that's two deer?


Game bawl.


----------



## Jock04 (29 Aug 2007)

I have a haunch this may be a joke......


----------



## z109 (29 Aug 2007)

If you were talking about beef, I'd say it's bull.


----------



## Caveat (29 Aug 2007)

You mean bull like in _porkies?  _


----------



## ClubMan (29 Aug 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> I've just paid €600 for eight legs of venison.
> 
> Does anyone else think that's two deer?


As _Homer _might say - "Doe!".


----------



## CCOVICH (29 Aug 2007)

You should all feel sheepish for such lame duck efforts


----------



## car (29 Aug 2007)

> Does anyone else think that's two deer?


...if you thought it was two deer could you have staggered the payments?


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Aug 2007)

What the Elk is everyone on about ???


----------



## Jock04 (29 Aug 2007)

This thread is already getting into a rut


----------



## Caveat (29 Aug 2007)

Agreed - totally stagnant.


----------



## car (29 Aug 2007)

> Agreed - totally stagnant.



I gnu someone was going to say that.


----------



## Caveat (29 Aug 2007)

car said:


> I gnu someone was going to say that.


 
How long did you _moose _over that one? (sorry)


----------



## DrMoriarty (29 Aug 2007)

car said:


> ...if you thought it was two deer could you have staggered the payments?


Yes, but I bought it on the hoof.

_(I'm beginning to think this thread should be closed on grounds of cruelty to the English language...)_


----------



## Caveat (29 Aug 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Yes, but I bought it on the hoof.
> 
> _(I'm beginning to think this thread should be closed on grounds of cruelty to the English language...)_


 
..and if the payments were staggered, it would only have been a couple of bucks.

(couldn't resist it)


----------



## elefantfresh (29 Aug 2007)

> Does anyone else think that's two deer?


 
Maybe the steaks were too high?


----------



## TreeTiger (29 Aug 2007)

Caveat said:


> At the risk of stating the old & obvious; young chickens I believe, are going cheap.


What a fowl comment.


----------



## efm (29 Aug 2007)

TreeTiger said:


> What a fowl comment.


 
You lot are for the birds.

...sorry...I only caught the tail of this thread


----------



## Carpenter (30 Aug 2007)

I'm game for a laugh but this is too lame...


----------



## MugsGame (30 Aug 2007)

But lame duck isn't a game bird, is it?


----------



## ClubMan (30 Aug 2007)

*Rein *the crap puns in please *dears*.


----------



## Jock04 (30 Aug 2007)

Some people always have something to grouse about


----------



## ClubMan (30 Aug 2007)

Who ruffled your feathers?!


----------



## car (30 Aug 2007)

Dont want to lock horns with anyone, but does this have to keep going until someone works antlers into a reply?


----------



## Caveat (30 Aug 2007)

car said:


> Dont want to lock horns with anyone, but does this have to keep going until someone works antlers into a reply?


 
Well that would be pleas*ant*. *Lers* more to come I'm sure!


----------



## Jock04 (30 Aug 2007)

Better than watching re-runs of The Partridge Family........


----------



## Johnny Boy (30 Aug 2007)

all this because of two old dears
(bottom of the barrell)


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Aug 2007)

car said:


> Dont want to lock horns with anyone, but does this have to keep going until someone works antlers into a reply?


Ah, what's wrong with having a little fawn?


----------



## car (30 Aug 2007)

Im losing hart here...


----------



## Caveat (30 Aug 2007)

car said:


> Im losing hart here...


 
*Car, abou'* dat las joke...


----------



## Jock04 (30 Aug 2007)

Caveat said:


> Car, abou' dat las joke...


 

Aye, it was offal


----------



## Caveat (30 Aug 2007)

Jock04 said:


> Aye, it was offal


 
I just don't have the stomach for any more of this tripe.


----------



## Jock04 (30 Aug 2007)

Don't have a cow, there's a lot at steak.


----------



## Jock04 (30 Aug 2007)

Oh, and it's better than the Pat Rabbitte thread


----------



## Carpenter (30 Aug 2007)

Oh *deer* me, I've had en*hoof* of this; it's my birthday today anyway, so I'm off to get *legless...*


----------



## Jock04 (30 Aug 2007)

Carpenter said:


> Oh *deer* me, I've had en*hoof* of this; it's my birthday today anyway, so I'm off to get *legless...*


 

Birthday party................or stag do?


many happy returns, Mr Carpenter


----------



## Caveat (30 Aug 2007)

Carpenter said:


> Oh *deer* me, I've had en*hoof* of this; it's my birthday today anyway, so I'm off to get *legless...*


 
Well don't get too much down your *neck *or you could end up on your *rump.*

_& happy birthday!! _


----------



## Green (30 Aug 2007)

Caveat said:


> Well don't get too much down your *neck *or you could end up on your *rump.*
> 
> _& happy birthday!! _


 
That's aside from the damage it could do to your *liver.*


----------



## casiopea (30 Aug 2007)

It be*hooves* me to bring this thread up a notch....


----------



## macnas (30 Aug 2007)

I dont think you can Sika the answer in here!


----------



## Crugers (30 Aug 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> I've just paid €600 for eight legs of venison.
> 
> Does anyone else think that's two deer?


 
I know it may seem like a drag but I've been hunting through this thread for answers to the OP.

Anyway...

If they were all hind, then four sure!


----------



## ClubMan (30 Aug 2007)

This thread is still going full pelt I see.


----------



## ninsaga (31 Aug 2007)

I wonder does Brendan know that people are taking about animals in AAM: eel certainly won't like it!


----------



## Jock04 (31 Aug 2007)

ninsaga said:


> I wonder does Brendan know that people are taking about animals in AAM: eel certainly won't like it!


 
So long as he doesn't give it the chop.....


----------



## elefantfresh (31 Aug 2007)

Why has this thread not been closed????? Moderators please do something!


----------



## ninsaga (31 Aug 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Why has this thread not been closed????? Moderators please do something!



...I suppose no one really wants to bring the lambs to the slaughter!


----------



## elefantfresh (31 Aug 2007)

I'm not going to mince my words. Just stop it!!!


----------



## Jock04 (31 Aug 2007)

Steady, Mr. L. E. Phant

Don't get yourself in a stew


----------



## Johnny Boy (31 Aug 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> I'm not going to mince my words. Just stop it!!!


Who do you have beef with?


----------



## elefantfresh (31 Aug 2007)

You lot just don't have enough to do.


----------



## Caveat (31 Aug 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> You lot just don't have enough to do.


 
Do you not mean 'enough to _*doe?'  *_


----------



## Jock04 (31 Aug 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> You lot just don't have enough to do.


 

The game is up

But hopefully the mods won't pullet just yet.


----------



## Caveat (31 Aug 2007)

Jock04 said:


> The game is up
> 
> But hopefully the mods won't pullet just yet.


 
Of course not - they're too chicken.


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Aug 2007)

Egad! I've spawned a monster... 

Thread closed on humouritarian grounds.


----------

